# Snapper Leaderboard 2014



## Bretto

patwah said:


> i think your post is trolling and should be banned, waaaaaaaaambulance
> 
> amidoinitright?


Sounds about right :lol:

Hopefully the bigger snaps around Scarborough start firing in winter. At the moment everything seems to be around the 40-55 mark.


----------



## cheaterparts

There haven't been a lot of snapper of latein our bays here in Vic - maybe next Snapper season around November


----------



## solatree

Minny got a 80 cm job on New Years day - viewtopic.php?f=45&t=64578


----------



## Geoffw

solatree said:


> Minny got a 80 cm job on New Years day - viewtopic.php?f=45&t=64578


Andrew you must be in here somewhere, or is it just your modesty?
here's one 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=38619&p=401838&hilit=metro+snapper+andrew#p401711


----------



## Geoffw

Lazybugger said:


> Geoffw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solatree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minny got a 80 cm job on New Years day - viewtopic.php?f=45&t=64578
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew you must be in here somewhere, or is it just your modesty?
> here's one
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=38619&p=401838&hilit=metro+snapper+andrew#p401711
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geoff just looking at 2014 captures mate, that thread looks a tad dated ;-)
Click to expand...

Apologies Andrew.


----------



## Beekeeper

salticrak said:


> I trolled mine. 74 cm. Now that stinking beekeeper bloke had better step up, also those croweaters.


I've been a bit ham-strung lately, Salti... ugly looking lump on my left hand has kept me off the water for the last couple of weeks, and six weeks non-paddling whilst looking after my wife following her hip op. has kind of slowed the beekeeper activity some-what.

It seems that as soon as I begin to get back into it, either the weather or some other reason stuffs it up.

But when this is all sorted out and the weather allows, I'll see what I can do to set a bench-mark! :lol:

Each time I go out, the grunter or jew keep stealing the softies from the snapper... just can't win, mate!

PS Just between you and me, Salti... nobody's ever told me, but do I need to apply some deodorant? ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## Stealthfisha

go minny!
Metro snapper eat ya heart out...southern coast snapper just jump on board :twisted:

minny...should we publish our true results or keep em guessing hahahahhaha


----------



## Minny

No keep them guessing hehehe


----------



## Stealthfisha

hehehe
the few caught by the glass boys this week were all under 52cm...so don't count....working on it


----------



## TarponRob

I would have been up another one yesterday, but the fish snapped my Koolie with the initial hit. Maybe I'm still jinxed. I'll get a good one next weekend.


----------



## Bretto

A mate and I had two cracks at Scarby this weekend. 8 landed. All fell short unfortunately. Still to crack the 70 mark.


----------



## Grug

The one I caught at Margate was well over 70.


----------



## Bretto

Alas, I fell short again.


----------



## Bretto

Finally got something worthy. 70cm fork length. About 74cm to the tip. Hard to measure on the yak.












scoman said:


> Nice fish Brett, but your not that ugly you need to hide your face.


HA HA! There you go Mark, that's as close as you'll get.


----------



## scoman

Nice fish Brett, but your not that ugly you need to hide your face.


----------



## kayakone

Good one Brett. New PB. I doubt Beekeeper is worried yet though.


----------



## alangoggin

Put me down for one lazy, it went 72cm caught about 3 weeks ago. No photo on the mat, but Yakdog was there when i measured it.


----------



## alangoggin

Another for me plz mate


----------



## jbonez

Here is mine, I measured it from the mouth to the bottom fin but the top was a little bit longer, I realise a measuring tape is a bit dodgy but its all I got so can we go 78cm please. thanks

Any idea on what a fish like this would weigh in at?


----------



## Bretto

jbonez said:


> Any idea on what a fish like this would weigh in at?


Look about halfway down the page.
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/recreational/saltwater/weigh


----------



## kayakone

alangoggin said:


> Put me down for one lazy, it went 72cm caught about 3 weeks ago. No photo on the mat, but Yakdog was there when i measured it.


Alan

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=60617 Simply PM Scott for details, and it's yours.


----------



## Bretto

Calm weather coughed up another beauty this morning. 86cm


----------



## Bretto

indiedog said:


> Brett, awesome fish. You posting a TR here?


Not really much to report. 1.5 hours of wave after wave of pyke and grinners. Then one cast at a small bust up 20m in front of me. The snapper took about 15 minutes to land on 15lb line and a 6-12lb rod.


----------



## Beekeeper

Nice one, Brett... on the same day I could only muster three undersized and one legal snapper at 39cm... no big hits at all.

So that was causing the bust-ups! Snapper on the surface... interesting!

Onyer!

Jimbo


----------



## Bretto

It was some sort of small tuna (mac tuna maybe???) causing the bust up. The snapper must have been sitting underneath the school. Hit the plastic about halfway down on the drop.


----------



## Beekeeper

Hey LazyB... picked up another at 74cm on Monday... after being muscled out of the areas I wanted to fish... each time by tinnies needing to be where I wanted to fish... had to paddle to Redcliffe to find water without being hassled by dick-wits.

I had to troll up a few grinners before the snap came along.

Cheers... Jimbo


----------



## scoman

I love how a 74cm snap hardly stirs much interest when it's from you Bee man.

You set the bar so very high!


----------



## Bretto

scoman said:


> I love how a 74cm snap hardly stirs much interest when it's from you Bee man.
> 
> You set the bar so very high!


Absolutely right Mark

Pfft... 74cm... Come on Jimbo, stop posting pictures of rats. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'd say it's only a matter of time before you crack an 90+ this season.

I was starting to think I could catch you on the board after Saturday and now you've posted another point. Bastard :mrgreen:


----------



## cheaterparts

Ye Har !!! a Vic entry -- its my 3rd snapper since Nov last and finaly one over 70 cm



















82 cm


----------



## Beekeeper

Nice one, Cheaterparts... keep up the good work!

Jimbo


----------



## benjiaka

Minny landed this today!!
Measured 82cm!


----------



## GlenelgKiller

benjiaka said:


> Minny landed this today!!
> Measured 82cm!


Wow! That be big. Nice one Minny!!!


----------



## solatree

A couple more for Team Flanno this morning.


----------



## OldDood

Nice job Andy,
About time South of the Breakwater fired up !
Looks like I may need to get my lazy butt down there one night.
Mark


----------



## solatree

Team Flanno is on a role - another three to add to the score board this morning !


























OldDood said:


> About time South of the Breakwater fired up !


And it has  ! 8 all up this morning - with 59 the smallest. 5 went back.


----------



## krustayshen

Hey Lazy, caught one this morning before sun up on the first drift, she went 72 cm.


----------



## solatree

Another couple for Team Flanno this morning  viewtopic.php?f=97&t=67085&p=722355#p722355
































And I think Drewboy might also be contributing.


----------



## Drewboy

Here's my contribution for SA. Caught saturday mornng along with a 69er.... dang!


----------



## Rockster

Here's a couple for the SA Team http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=67097

2 at 73cm (the other was 58cm)


----------



## Bretto

Managed to break the streak of donuts. Still not a fan of fishing in the dark. Excuse the crappy photos. Wasn't expecting to catch anything with my current run of luck. Between trying to hold the fish on the ruler, fumbling for my camera and a dodgy shoulder, this was the best I could do and get the fish released unharmed. The tail stretched to 80cm. I think it may have kicked off the start of the ruler by a couple of cm. I'm calling it for 77-78cm. Nevertheless, runs on the board.


----------



## Drewboy

Another for SA's Team Flanno Sat 26July 79cm.


----------



## Fsck

Snapper @ 72cm.

Another one for team flanno - sa. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=67154


----------



## solatree

Two more Beauties - well done Guys. Drew, looks very close to 80 ! very nice fish - You must have almost pissed yourself when you got that bite.


----------



## snowymacco

Here's another for team SA, last night, 26/7/14 73cm Snapper pic quality not great, night shot while packing up, cheers to Murphysegg for the use of his brag mat.


----------



## solatree

Plasticlova scores for team Flanno !  viewtopic.php?f=17&t=67295#p724539


----------



## solatree

And Fishstix scores for Team Flanno ! viewtopic.php?f=17&t=67321
Scores are now tied at 17 a piece with a fantastic come from behind run by Team Flanno to catch the Qlders.
What will happen next ?
I'm excited !


----------



## Bretto

solatree said:


> And Fishstix scores for Team Flanno ! http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=67321
> Scores are now tied at 17 a piece with a fantastic come from behind run by Team Flanno to catch the Qlders.
> What will happen next ?
> I'm excited !


That escalated quickly. Someone spend the first part of the year blanketing the water with growth hormones?


----------



## solatree

Bretto said:


> That escalated quickly. Someone spend the first part of the year blanketing the water with growth hormones?


Its a relatively normal pattern for us Bretto - down here, off Adelaide, the better fish move in close late April through to September, especially after stormy weather. They took a while to fire up but once they did, the size has been pretty good this year - but the biggest we get in close are around the 80cm mark. You guys have got generally better sized fish - our really big ones are mostly out of kayak range. I don't expect we'll get too many more after the end of Sept - and then we have closure November through to mid December - so a good chance for you guys to add to scoreboard while we go quiet.
Hope things are good with you - into the recovery period ?


----------



## fishnfreak

Not a great sign of things to come Solatree....
I won't be back till October. Another year without nailing a decent red

Might have to utilise a mothership to get me over an offshore school....


----------



## Bretto

solatree said:


> Hope things are good with you - into the recovery period ?


Not yet. Last bit fun yesterday. Went to the beach and chilled out with some mates. May even end up playing sport on Saturday at this rate. Supposedly me needing blood taken etc tomorrow was news to the hospital.

Check-in Tuesday morning for an afternoon op. Got a call 30 mins ago from them advising it'll be an overnight stay. No mobile phone or internet unfortunately.


----------



## solatree

fishnfreak said:


> Not a great sign of things to come Solatree....
> I won't be back till October. Another year without nailing a decent red
> 
> Might have to utilise a mothership to get me over an offshore school....


 Lets hope I'm wrong Rob - I think they all start to head up the gulf to aggregate for their funny business around that time - at least that's my theory for why they tend to disappear from inshore metro waters. I have scored them off KI in October in close - and they might be in other spots like off Yorke's.


----------



## Stealthfisha

Its your thread Lazybugger and I tend to agree also


----------



## Beekeeper

Hi Lazy... Since your snapper comp began in January, I've caught 10 snapper 70cm and over.

However... when I had six on the board, and the nearest had 2, I became a trifle embarrassed about it, and slowed down on posting them.

When the SA boys began reefing them in hand over fist, I wondered just how I could post all the others that I caught some time back without appearing to be telling porkies...

So... I went back through my records and found that the first one was on 24th March. You probably had that one down as the first one as well.

Since then, more dates and lengths follow&#8230;

24 Mar '14 1 @ 71cm
09 Apr	"	1 @ 70cm
22 "	"	2 @ 83cm & 87cm
24 "	"	1 @ 71cm
30 "	"	1 @ 89cm
12 May	"	1 @ 71cm
26 "	"	1 @ 74cm
02 Jun	"	1 @ 74cm
08 Aug	"	1 @ 74cm

Piccies should follow&#8230;

I trust that my camera worked on all these days, but when it doesn't and I release the fish, she's all over, Red Rover&#8230; no piccies of that fish.

Cheers,

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper

Hi Lazy... I just tried sending more of my photos over, but kept getting knocked back with the message that microsoft transfer is unavailable.

I'm using the same method that I used for the first photo, but keep being told that access to this post is denied.

What next?

Jimbo
24 Mar 2014

09Apr
View attachment 8

22 Apr








22 Apr
View attachment 6

24 Apr
Batteries failed when attempting to take photo of 71cm snapper @ 0715
30 Apr
View attachment 5

12 May
View attachment 4

26 May
View attachment 3

02 Jun
View attachment 1

08 Aug
View attachment 2


Well, Lazy... I'm buggered if I know what I did different in the last post, but it worked this time!

Is all this OK with you?

Jimbo


----------



## Fsck

Ouch Dude. Snapper catching [email protected]!

Us crow eaters really need to fire up now, and we have the seasonal closure. Damn. I'm going out to buy some flanno pants to match my shirt.


----------



## Geoffw

Fsck said:


> Ouch Dude. Snapper catching [email protected]!
> 
> Us crow eaters really need to fire up now, and we have the seasonal closure. Damn. I'm going out to buy some flanno pants to match my shirt.


Have to second that.... ouch [email protected]! I also want to know where you live...... hang that's not what I want to know. I want to know where you fish?


----------



## OldDood

Call in the umpires! I recognise those fish, they are croweaters for sure.
Look how intelligent they look with their slack jaw grins.
Mark


----------



## BIGKEV

When are you SA boys gonna post something like what these guys in boats are catching down there? I mean, are you really trying? Jim outfishes the boats in our neck of the woods, surely you can be a little bit more competitive?


----------



## Beekeeper

Hey Jon... if I get any more gear in the Acadia, I'll have to rig a pontoon for me! :lol:

However, I'd like to get one of the ninety-odd ones I've released... they would have to be much larger, now.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper

nezevic said:


> I reckon it'd be an interesting exercise. Especially if you are seeing the same fish come back.


re getting the same fish back, Jon... I've often wondered about that... quite possible, to me.

J to J


----------

